# Hair Grew Back 1 week After Waxing



## Anna I (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you everyone who answered the post about my daughter waxing! She found waxing to be very painless and effective. 

However it has been almost 2 weeks after she waxed, and we're starting to notice small stubbby hairs. 

Is this normal? Most people say their hair grows back after a month! 

I thought maybe she broke the hairs off, which is why she almost didn't feel any pain.


Any ideas, ladies?

Thx!


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

The hair grows back quicker for some and slower for others... I am one of the unfortunate one's who needs to work on it more often. So yeah, it's normal.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

My hair is very dark and grows quickly and I had a similar experience with waxing, a matter of days.

Now I either veet or shave as frankly I don't think waxing is worth the money and time, countless times I have gone out with friends in the heat and worn shorts and they are covered up as their hair is growing back for waxing, so it's too long to wear shorts, yet still not long enough for waxing, I don't really get the fuss to be honest.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Each person is different. I have my underarms done 2 weekly as it grows FAST (so its at a waxable length at 2 weeks) . My legs are 4 weekly... It is a pain as like emmaviolet my hair is dark and thick, which is sadly very noticeable. But as it is so much thinner with waxing, it looks less bad after 2 weeks (even underarms) than after a day if I dont shave (which I would basically have to do twice a day to avoid stubble!!)

I was told by a beautician that the hair removal creams actually encourage faster growth btw. Not sure how true this is.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Hair grows at the rate it grows for each individual. The rate of growth is not affected by shaving or waxing. some people will need to depilate more or less frequently than others.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I remember when I first started waxing it grew back quickly and slowed down in time.


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been waxing my legs for MANY years now and my hairs have become very fine, hardly noticeable even after 4 or 5 weeks. I am very fair though so I am lucky I suppose.

It varies from one person to the next, but when I first started waxing the hairs were much more noticeable and grew much quicker. It takes time for them to thin out and lessen.


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

During a beauty course that I did a few years ago.....
We were told that as hair has a six week growth cycle (growing, resting & transitional) it's unlikely you'll catch all the hair with one waxing session, there will always be some hair under the skin ready to emerge.
This is why it should take six weeks for properly waxed hair to regrow, but it will probably take a few sessions closer together to catch all the hair.
I'm not actually a fan of waxing, I don't like the pain, ingrown hairs or having to wait for the hair to grow back to a sufficient length to be waxed again.


----------

